# WOTW Martian War Machine



## jaws62666

Here is the Martian War Machine diarama. Hope you all like the pics. All comments are appreciated.


----------



## BOXIE

war machine looks fantastic.good build


----------



## Seaview

Impressive! I like it very much!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## steve123

You did a wonderful job!

Steve


----------



## bucwheat

Beautiful!


----------



## rkoenn

Fantastic build but how much space does it take up to display??? I want to get one of those but it is a pretty big model by itself. Most times I like small models better!


----------



## Jafo

cool, nice job


----------



## BOXIE

nice job. now if I only had the space to display something like this.


----------



## nautilusnut

We've seen this diorama before. This is a sincere try, but makes many mistakes in the composition, details, etc. Since YOU asked for comments, good or bad, here's my true recommendations.

Everything is too toy-like. The cars are all obviously the same one in different colors. The road, signs, and trees and houses are just sitting on the base, not "in the ground" like a real object. The entire scene is laid out symmetrically in the most orderly fashion and all in parallel to the base edges. If the framework house is supposedly being destroyed, where is the debris? If being built, where are the materials? Real grass varies in color and height, usually with weeds around signs, etc.

I AM NOT TRYING TO BE MEAN HERE -these are common mistakes, but if you are not aware of them, you can't improve your skills. Here's a good examples of a modeler creating fantasy destruction with good composition. Notice how the builder has no objects parallel to the base so it looks like a snapshot of an actual event and not a composed scene. The roads and debris look natural. The Mecha has weight and is tearing up the ground. (A real tank chews up the ground and sod wherever goes- it weighs tons!) 

I highly suggest Shepard Paine's book, "How to build Dioramas" available from Kalmbach Publishing. This book is the bible on making realistic dioramas. I hope this helps and is not too discouraging.


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Im not much into science fiction models but I have to say that is fantastic.


----------

